# 6-6-17 just another ride



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 6, 2017)

Barely got started and had this doe give me a shot  She was a little ways up the hill but the Kodak has 12 power zoom


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 6, 2017)

Then on the way back home I had spot this guy ( seen him here on the way in but wrong side of the road to just lean out and mush) so had to stop again


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 6, 2017)

A bit farther down the road is this little puddle and saw some ducks but once again wrong side of the road but on the way home another stop


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 6, 2017)

Up on top and in the flatland another stop for some Doves


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 6, 2017)

Then just at the turn on to the Ranch road (about 2 miles from home) I don't have time to stop just have to shoot thru the windshield this Muley doe as I'm rollin along


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 6, 2017)

thanks for taking us on the ride ....


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 6, 2017)

Nice pics,,,, what kind of Kodak do you use?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 6, 2017)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice pics,,,, what kind of Kodak do you use?



It's a Kodak Z-812 Cmp


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 6, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> It's a Kodak Z-812 Cmp



I've got a nikon p510 with a 40x zoom and either your really close or my zoom is terrible,,,, and do you know how to increase the AF speed?,,,, thanks a lot also,,,,


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 6, 2017)

Cmp1 said:


> I've got a nikon p510 with a 40x zoom and either your really close or my zoom is terrible,,,, and do you know how to increase the AF speed?,,,, thanks a lot also,,,,



Cmp I'm not real smart about this stuff that's why I LOVE my point and shoot Kodak. As far as getting it to focus I find on mine that I need to let it focus 1st then push the button to lock it in, if I push the button to soon it locks in before it has really focused also if shooting in auto ( which I do mostly) the camera may focus on anything closer rather then on your target. I don't think there is anyway to make it focus faster, maybe someone else can answer that ? .  Looking at your specs I would think it's 40x zoom optical so not to sure of why you seem to get less? But I did find that with another camera I bought that had more zoom I found that when reaching out with it that it was more sensetive to needing to be held real still or the pixs came out blurry. It worked pretty good off of a tripod but not to well hand held.

The 12x really zoom better and gets closer then my Nikon
D50 with a Sigman 70x300 but for closer pixs it is much clearer then the Kodak ( better glass I think).  I like it but it's just to bulky to pack around and have handy all the time.

Mike


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 6, 2017)

Did a little more research and found this and it looks like I might have been right in my thoughts....


The thing is, there are not a lot of things you can do with a lens that long on what's essentially a point-and-shoot camera. With the lens fully extended, it's very difficult to hold the P510 still and keep your subject framed, and the autofocus is very slow, so fast-moving targets are a challenge to shoot. Plus, while the image stabilization is very good, you're still going to want it on a tripod to avoid blur and using its higher ISO settings.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 6, 2017)

Cmp I don't know if the P510 is digital zoom but if so this might also be causing some of your problems. My kodak has it and if I zoom into it then it doesn't get as clear of a shot, digital zoom I believe is more for closeup shots. This link may help to explain it better.

http://www.dummies.com/photography/...zoom-and-digital-zoom-on-your-digital-camera/

Mike


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 6, 2017)

Thank you sir,,,, I appreciate it,,,, will check out your link,,,, I have a 35mm with many lenses,,,, but like you said,,,, bulky,,,, but still good quality Canon,,,,


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 7, 2017)

No shortage on opportunities Mike!  Thanks.


----------

